# Found the 3 big bucks again & still growing!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Went for a ride last night & found the 3 bucks, including the wide one, had moved a half mile down to the field where the big non-typical buck had been & interestingly enough, the NT nor any of his does were anywhere to be seen. I went and looked where the 3 bucks had been to see if they swapped fields but nothing showing before dark. Also found the one big doe that lives real close to my townhouse!


The big doe!









And the bucks! I can tell their racks have grown some, the wide one is getting more tine length and it was cool to see him & the other real big bodied one, do a quick little spar! I'll add a link to a short video at the end. I was using my Sony Handycam & my Canon T5 with the 75-300mm lens.













And a short video edit of some of the footage I got! It was well after sunset so light was dwindling.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome pics


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

nice looking bucks, that one definitely has some width to him. great report


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks! I really enjoyed it!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Those city bucks always grow big when they don't get shot at. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice bucks. thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice, that wide one looks like its on pace to be real nice.


----------

